# Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

*Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

installieren? und den kostenlosen Monat testen?

Ich bräuchte DSL


----------



## Soki (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Für ein paar Monate würde ich auf jeden Fall reinschnuppern, aber nur, wenn der Tag 48 Stunden hätte. Schon bei 4 Monaten Anarchy Online habe ich gemerkt, dass man viel zu viel Zeit mit so einem Spiel verbringt. Anarchy Online war übrigens komplett kostenlos


----------



## Atropa (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

[X] Wenn Schweine fliegen können.


----------



## bsekranker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Eine viel passendere Umfrage wäre:


Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft deinstallieren?

[ ] Meine Frau lässt sich scheiden.
[ ] Mein Arbeitgeber kündigt mir.
[ ] Ich werde wegen Unterernährung und Schlafmangel zwangsweise ins Krankenhaus verfrachtet.
[ ] Weltuntergang
[ ] Dazu wird es nie kommen!!!111einseinself


----------



## Onlinestate (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Werden langsam ganz schön viele sinnlose Umfragen für meinen Geschmack.
Naja ... also für WoW müsste man mich schon bezahlen.


----------



## Muckimann (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

man müsste mir nur einen gästeacc schenken(wie schon passiert) und da hatt ichs auch schon installiert, lustich n paar tage gezockt, gemerkt dass es nix für mich is, RiP 06 gefahren, wow wieder ganz vergessen, und wieder gelöscht


----------



## IXS (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

World of Warcraft.... müsste einfach komplett anders werden.


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				ich98 am 17.07.2006 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> installieren? und den kostenlosen Monat testen?
> 
> Ich bräuchte DSL



Dito


----------



## Atrox (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

[X] man müsste mich dafür bezahlen. das bedeutet aber noch nicht, dass ich es spiele


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Man müsste mir schon eine Menge bezahlen, damit dieses Stück Software meine Platte jemals zu Gesicht bekommt


----------



## memphis76 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Hab - wie einige andere auch - kein Interessa an World of Warcraft. Das reizt mich einfach nicht, fehlt mir daher auch kein bisschen, und daher:

[X] Ich habe WoW so notwendig wie Fische ein Fahrrad ...


----------



## Danielovitch (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				memphis76 am 17.07.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab - wie einige andere auch - kein Interessa an World of Warcraft. Das reizt mich einfach nicht, fehlt mir daher auch kein bisschen, und daher:
> 
> [X] Ich habe WoW so notwendig wie Fische ein Fahrrad ...


Dem ist nichts hinzuzfügen. Absolut nichts.


----------



## Dumbi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

[x] Hinfort mit dir, böser Geist! Dieses Teufelszeug kommt mir garantiert nicht auf die Festplatte!


----------



## Keuleman (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Ich bräuchte mehr Zeit, DSL, meine anderen Hobbies müssten schlagartig öde werden und vor allem bräuchte WOW mehr story.


----------



## mmcc0810 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Also als Budget (10€   ) und ohne monatliche Kosten würde ichs mir schon zulegen, da dies aber nicht passieren wird, bleibt es im Regal liegen.

Wollte mal die Demo spielen, da ich aber keine Kreditkarte besitze konnte ichs nichtmal antesten


----------



## crackajack (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				Atropa am 17.07.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Wenn Schweine fliegen können.


Im Weltraum können die das sicher.  
Nur eine kleine Formwandlung wird damit einhergehen.  

[x]Es dürfte kein einziges anderes Spiel auf Erden mehr geben, damit ich das installieren würde.

Ich brauch einfach ein Outro/Spielende.


----------



## Oguzhan (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Also man müsste mich jeden monat bezahlen (20 Euro ) (mein euro zeichen gehtgrad nich ) und man müsste mir ne p1zza und ne cola geben   

ich würde es auch so nich spielen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

[ x ] Sternenflottenoffiziere statt Orks.

Da diese Forderung wohl niemals erfüllt werden kann, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung dieses Produkt zu installieren, oder auch nur anzutesten. Zumal ich bereits an der Nadel hänge...dank Guild Wars Factions.
Ein weiteres Rollenspiel würde mich dann wohl komplett in die Beschaffungskriminalität stürzen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## mara-jade (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Es müssen nur sehr viele in der Umgebung *böse in den Chat schiel* sich das Spiel bzw. nen Gästeaccount zulegen und irgendwann kann man nicht mehr widerstehen und testet es zumindest mal an.   

Kaufen werde ichs mir aber wohl nicht, weil man einfach zu sehr von einer Party abhängig und mir das Spiel keine 13 Euro im Monat wert ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				mara-jade am 19.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es müssen nur sehr viele in der Umgebung *böse in den Chat schiel* sich das Spiel bzw. nen Gästeaccount zulegen und irgendwann kann man nicht mehr widerstehen und testet es zumindest mal an.
> 
> Kaufen werde ichs mir aber wohl nicht, weil man einfach zu sehr von einer Party abhängig und mir das Spiel keine 13 Euro im Monat wert ist.



Oder es bittet einen eine liebe, nette weibliche Person so lange, dass man gar nicht "nein" sagen kann


----------



## wildman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Ich spiele zu gerne eine Persönlichkeit und deren Rolle aus, um mich an ein MMORPG zu wagen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.07.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mara-jade am 19.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wir wieder beim Thema "Prinzipien" wären...ach Shadow, du wirst alt...und manipulierbar...(falls du dem satanischen Teufelszeug auch erlegen sein solltest, damit meine ich jetzt "WoW" nicht "Frauen"...)    

Regards, eX!


----------



## mara-jade (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				mara-jade am 19.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufen werde ichs mir aber wohl nicht, weil man einfach zu sehr von einer Party abhängig und mir das Spiel keine 13 Euro im Monat wert ist.



Ich muss diesen Satz zurückziehen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

irgendwie sind die meisten wow fans die mier untergekommen sind etwas komisch  fühlt euch jetzt nicht angesprochen ! deshalb und weil mir mmorpgs nix sagen spiel ichs nicht .soory no f**** way


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen wirklich am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel zulegen soll...allerdings mache ich schon so zuwenig für die Uni, und im nächsten Semester kommt noch ein Job mit 35 Stunden pro Monat dazu. Hm...*grübel*

MfG Jimini


----------



## lordblizzard (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

1. Es müsste kostenlos sein
2. Es müsste spannender sein, als WoW zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich das letzte Mal aufgehört habe (Aufträge: Sammle 10 x, Kille Zehn gegner Typ y,...   ).
3. Es dürfte kein Guild Wars existieren
4. Ich müsste viel zu viel Zeit haben
5. Mir müsste todlangweilig sein.

Naja, die reihenfolge der Bedinungen ist eigentlich frei wählbar, das Fazit einfach: Ich werde WoW wohl nicht mehr installieren.


----------



## _Slayer_ (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				mara-jade am 19.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es müssen nur sehr viele in der Umgebung *böse in den Chat schiel* sich das Spiel bzw. nen Gästeaccount zulegen und irgendwann kann man nicht mehr widerstehen und testet es zumindest mal an.
> 
> Kaufen werde ichs mir aber wohl nicht, weil man einfach zu sehr von einer Party abhängig und mir das Spiel keine 13 Euro im Monat wert ist.





Hm...also wirklich BRAUCHEN tut man 'ne Gruppe erst ab 60, zunächst für die normalen 5er Highinstanzen und natürlich auch, um den Endgame-Content (sprich: Raidinstanzen) genießen zu können. Klar, Du kannst auch vorher in Instanzen gehen, aber zwingend notwendig ist das nicht. Ich würde es Dir allerdings schwer empfehlen.


----------



## Hannibal89 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				ich98 am 17.07.2006 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> installieren? und den kostenlosen Monat testen?
> 
> Ich bräuchte DSL




genau meine meinung....... sc**** kaff grml


----------



## schakal3004 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

[x] wow wäre ein edelegoshooter!


----------



## Solon25 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.07.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder es bittet einen eine liebe, nette weibliche Person so lange, dass man gar nicht "nein" sagen kann


Dir reicht einfaches drum bitten schon aus    Du bist aber genügsam...


----------



## XMasTree (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				Solon25 am 25.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.07.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich erschiesst er sich auch, wenn ihn drei nette, weibliche Personen drum bitten


----------



## DawnHellscream (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				XMasTree am 26.07.2006 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[x] kein Grundgebühren ....

reizen tus mich wirklich mal wieder ..aber dann ist es mir meist zuvoll ...oder halt das liebe geld ...sollange zock ich GW ..udn ich fidn es anspruchsvoller ..und ich hab direkte vergleichmöglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*



			
				XMasTree am 26.07.2006 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsinn - außerdem nur die 10 Tage Testversion, denn für sowas würd ich bestimmt kein Geld ausgeben    Im Gegenteil, ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es meine Meinung bestätigt hat und mir Online-Rollenspiele absolut NICHT gefallen/liegen.


----------



## Restless27 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Was müsste passieren, damit Sie World of Warcraft installieren?*

Also mir gehts ähnlich. Außerdem ist es einfach zu Zeit-/Kosten intensiv.


----------

